# 2 birds one stone.. Age and where the hell do people get their money from?



## 5horses2dogsandacat (31 October 2011)

Thought Id cover a few ponders in one thread..

Whats the age range of people on here? (Im not being rude, just wondering.. if you think I am, then dont bloomin post!! lol)

Also..

Where do horsey people get all their money from? 

I have gone to some _real_ extremes to be able to afford to care and provide for my ponies, but when I see people driving round in horse lorries worth 50k plus.. I do feel slightly jealous, any tips on getting me that 50k horse box.. other than the lottery..

xxx


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (31 October 2011)

Drugs & bank robberies 

















Sorry, feeling flippant, must be the halloween influence


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (31 October 2011)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Drugs & bank robberies 



Sorry, feeling flippant, must be the halloween influence 



Click to expand...

LOL!!  hmmm best i can do for drugs is paracetamol... im not sure theres alot of money to be made on the black market for that


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (31 October 2011)

I'm 36 and run my own biz on the "inter-web" and work as a dinner lady at my son's old primary school. I don't have any transport to shows but I hack to them, clean up and then hack back home!


----------



## cob&onion (31 October 2011)

Am 30 

I have 2 jobs but TBH they cost me pennies as on own land, just pay for feed, hay and shoes etc, alot cheaper in the summer!


----------



## noodle_ (31 October 2011)

Im 23, at uni - full time - work my backside off part time to fund my horse

I pay for my horse, car, clothes etc and get no help from the folks before anyone asks!

For shows i ask/pay for lifts and we have been out like 3 x this year because i work most weekends haha


----------



## PoniesRock (31 October 2011)

I'm almost 20 have a beautiful 13.2 NF pony.
And where do I get my money from?? Umm I live in my overdraft   Pony is worth it though  And before people presume, I pay for her not my mummy


----------



## brown tack (31 October 2011)

Read the post wrong


----------



## skint1 (31 October 2011)

I have a large abyss where my bank balance used to be, occasionally I stare down there into the blackness and wonder why I ever thought I could afford this horsey malark...

I am 41, I took public sector VR when I was 36, I got another public sector job straight away, I got promoted, I bought my daughter a 3yo ex racer and then I bought an old trailer and a 4x4, I had enough left to be comfortable and cover vet/car repairs...or so I thought.

We live frugally, we do what we can for ourselves and my 4x4/trailer is among the oldest in the car park at any horse show


----------



## charlie76 (31 October 2011)

I am 35 . I manage an equestrian centre. I am married and my husband has a decent job so pays for most things. We have four horses and a five horse lorry. But.....we don't have new clothes or flash cars!


----------



## Crazydancer (31 October 2011)

I'm 48. I work in electronic sales, but not the sexy stuff! Have been working my way up in the job, in a small company and started 13 yrs ago just doing admin for them. So earning enough now to have a decent 5 yr old car, and keep my 2 'on the cheap' as they live out 24/7/365 at a small yard with limited facilities. 
I've had a steady (ish!) releationship for the last 6 years, so with 2 wages coming in (although a couple of rough patches when OH wasn't working last year or two, he's a self-employed carpenter)  we pay the mortgage and bills, and now I save my bit of commission, and the dream is to change the car next year for 4x4, so I can borrow a friends trailer, and if things go well, maybe get a trailer of my own! 
So no £50k lorry here!!


----------



## SeasonalSituation (31 October 2011)

I'm 19, I am at uni, I have one horse (the love of my life ), have my own rented house and maybe possibly buying another one. 

The money: I work my blooming arse off. I have a part time job (where I tend to work more then 35 hours each week!!), and go to uni. My loan barely covers my rent, so don't start with student loan paying for the horse.


----------



## overtherainbow (31 October 2011)

im 21, a student and very lucky in that my horses live at my parent's house and they pay for most things but then i buy my horses cheap (150 quid at the sales for the last one- hes a star) and they keep the money when i sell them at a decent profit to pay them back. I'm fully aware of how lucky I am but I do work hard to pay my parents back


----------



## Daytona (31 October 2011)

I'm 31 and work for a Oil and Gas operator , generally this sector pays very good salaries, my partner also works in the Oil Industry but he works month on month off on a oil rig in Africa, this pays a six figure salary but comes with sacrifices , he away 6 months of the year, the conditions are poor and the work dangerous , no fancy horse lorry for us, we can't afford one even with two good salaries.  I have one horse and we both have a sportsbike each and all our money goes to that. Though saving to get married at moment and buy a new house.  On paper we should be well off but somehow we are not  , not quite sure what we waste all our cash on though.


----------



## meesha (31 October 2011)

37, live with OH - both work full time (I run own business so flexible with nags) - no kids - Bought my land as "home improvements" on mortgage then built own stables & arena rather than buying pre-done equestrian property (land is 15mins from house) then generous OH helped with 4x4 and trailer.  Always skint but dont care most of the time - like most dont buy clothes/jewellery etc for self - horses are both good doers - dont compete although have found this thing called hunting which could upset the bank balance haha !

... OH bought my first horse for me (field ornament as went lame in first year!) and I was skint so bought second horse for £1200 as unbacked 3 year old !!!!!


----------



## Honey08 (31 October 2011)

Every time I go on the farm ride at Somerford, and I park my trailer next to the huge expensive wagons, I ask myself the same question!

I'm 42 and scrimp to have the horses and trailer!


----------



## classicalfan (31 October 2011)

I am old enough to know better and run a rehabiliation centre for horses.  Never have had any money.  Never likely too - have seen the sort of men you have to marry to drive around in 50k horse boxes!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 October 2011)

Im the wrong side of 25 but the right side of 30 

I work my butt off and keep my horses as cheaply and efficiently as I can (they still get everything they need, before me most of the time ) I bought my trailer years ago and OH and I jointly pay for a towing vehicle whilst running a cheap run around as my car 

My horses have stables and fields but I dont have any all weather schooling and all my training is done on hacks or flat fields when the ground is dry or harder  No leccy and one hose for running water


----------



## noblesteed (31 October 2011)

I'm 33 and married with a mortgage. I work in public sector, as does husband. We live in a 3 bedroom house in a nice area. I have 1 horse but no transport. I pay for my horse myself as well as going halves on mortgage etc and running my car.

I bought a house in 2003 and sold it for twice what I paid for it in 2007. The money I made enabled me to pay half the deposit on our house and buy 1 horse, and has paid for lots of other things too. The money has dwindled now and will be completely gone once my baby is born. I will be working part-time and so husband will need to contribute more, but I will have enough left to keep my horse 

If I hadn;t have been lucky with the house I would never have been able to afford a horse on a teacher's wage!


----------



## MrVelvet (31 October 2011)

Im 22  I have my pony on a family friends yard so pay very little. Both me and my partner work very hard and lots of hours to keep him in haylage etc. 

Every month his outgoings are only :
£20 for livery
£24 for haylage

£20 for a trim every 6 weeks.

Im very lucky but have worked hard to buy him and keep him.

Eta - we are currently buying a house and also have a 9 month old daughter, I have recently finished uni and hope to go into insurance


----------



## Shantara (31 October 2011)

21 and I don't have a horse, so I either do drawings for £20 to pay for my weekly ride on Nedly, or dip into my savings from my temp job.
Looking for a permanent job so I can fund my own horse and more rides on Ned!


----------



## Trish C (31 October 2011)

I'm 24, and since I was 18 have worked my backside off to pay my way through uni (am into my 6th year of studying and haven't once taken out a student loan) and fund my money-eating horse.

I took last year off studying to work three jobs (worked 7am-10pm five days a week, then 9am-6pm Saturdays with Sundays off) which meant getting up 5am most mornings for horse when I got him. That gave me the money to fund horse and my student fees this year. I'm now back studying 'full time' whilst working as a musician, music teacher, artist and amateur photographer to keep the bank balance in the black.

Am finding it very tough going at the moment haven't recently moved to the opposite end of the country so am having to re-establish client-base, but slowly but surely the financial opportunities are starting to come in. Balancing the time is the most difficult part! I was renting my own place until this summer, when I moved up here... I now split my time between my parents and my OH's house, luckily rent free on both, though I obv pay for my own food/bills/car etc


----------



## FionaM12 (31 October 2011)

5horses2dogsandacat said:



			when I see people driving round in horse lorries worth 50k plus.. I do feel slightly jealous, any tips on getting me that 50k horse box.. other than the lottery..
		
Click to expand...

My only tip is don't waste your time being jealous of other peoples' material wealth.  Be glad of the blessings you yourself have, you'll be much happier.

I'm 55. Almost all my life I've had a crippling illness, part of which as an adult has included allergy to horses so I hadn't been near them for over 30 years.

Now amazingly I'm much better and have a horse again.  I have a not very well paid job and a lodger, I have Mollie on DIY livery and I have no idea how my health & wealth will get us through this winter, but I'm happy.

Being with horses again is a second chance I never, ever expected. 50K horse box? Pah! Just look at my Mollie......


----------



## Welshie Squisher (31 October 2011)

I'm 39 and go without just about everything for myself to be able to afford my two. Its not easy being a single parent and affording horses, but it is possible if you are willing to make the sacrifices.

My horses cost twice as much a month as my house so this is the main sacrifice I make, I'd like to live somewhere nicer but it would mean giving up the horses and my daughter just wont hear of it 

Holidays are a big no no, clothes, makeup, social life...........I have forgotten what these are 

Given the choice, I'd rather keep my gorgeous Tiger Lily.
The other knobber is another matter, but he's my daughters, so I have to go without for her, its certainly not for him as right now he aint worth a bag of chips and is in the dog house big time lol


----------



## superted1989 (31 October 2011)

I'm 44, used to have an amazingly well paid job, lovely house in a nice area, fancy holidays, etc, etc...............then my hubby got very ill and I was made redundant!
I'm lucky in that I keep Markie where I work, I can only work part time because of caring commitments to my hubby, so he costs peanuts!  Biggest outlay is shoes, but, my friend rides him twice a week and pays half.  We have a 3.5t truck that's worth it's weight in gold, if Markie's not going on an outing there's always my friend's mare wanting to go somewhere, helps towards the insurance (very cheap) and tax.
To be honest, having lived a bit of a 'flash' life, then having to suddenly go down to less than a quarter of our previous income, I reckon it's a bit of 'the more you have, the more you want'.  It would be lovely to have an Oakley Supreme, but, I live on a small island and it would be a pain in the jacksy to drive along our ickle bitty roads (that's what I keep telling myself, lol!).


----------



## SophieLouBee (1 November 2011)

I'm 20, I have three horses that I bought, one that was given to me & I look after a little rescue too. I have my own business with the gees, work part time on top of that & have a very supportive OH who I live with.

I'm lucky enough to have a place all to myself, 10 acres about & stables, that if I run & look after I can have. Bless the man who allows me to do this!

My parents are very supportive to & help me out with my car as it is a nightmare!

So, I full well know that without my supportive family (mum, dad, nanna & gramps) & OH, I wouldn't be able to do what I love as a job until I was at least 30 and had been in a job I hated for 10 years.

I'm also lucky to have various savings accounts & investments in gold (seriously, I do) 

I still wouldn't mind winning the euromillions.... Or marrying someone very rich, divorcing, getting the money, then going back to my OH to live in luxury with the man I love. He said this plan was a no-go though, goodness knows why


----------



## sprite1978 (1 November 2011)

33 and rich....


----------



## Fools Motto (1 November 2011)

I am 31, both the horses are now on my fathers farm, so all I do is help out with the cattle in lue of rent, hay and straw. Farrier is the most expensive, but I work p/t on a stud and get enough wages to pay for that and maybe the odd entry fee to a show.
My riding mare was a birthday pressie 11 years ago, and I took out a mini loan to get my yearling. (£300) Still paying it off!
About 7 years ago, my mother brought an ifor 401 (single trailer) and therefore do have transport, but I've yet to get my towing test or a tow bar on my car, so rely on mother to take me places, which if this year is to go by, its a very rare occasion. 
My husband works in IT, pays ok, but as everythign else in life goes up, his pay only covers our rent and bills and the odd family day out. I have to provide the shopping/clothes and various extras like car and motorbike repairs!! We are lucky, if in a dire emergency need help, then parents have been known to step in, but we do try to avoid that if we can.
We don't do holidays, yet to have a honeymoon, don't drive new cars, furniture and fittings within the house is all charity/second hand, rarely get new clothes and the kids have to do without 'extras' like dance or football club.  
One day, we hope to get on the housing ladder, it seems more of a priority than an Oakly box!! Pigs might fly though.


----------



## jumbyjack (1 November 2011)

I'm a fair bit over sixty and have 1 horse and 2 shetland ponies.  I work as a Security Officer at a university and probably will for years yet, it pays for the horses!


----------



## daydreamer (1 November 2011)

I am 30 years old. I work as a teacher in a sixth form college on a decentish wage. I have had one horse on loan for the past 6 months or so. My partner is self employed and always skint so i pay for the mortgage and all bills, most of shopping etc so it is a struggle to afford the horse. Because of this I also work weekends down the yard (4-5 hours each day at the moment), occasionally do some private tuition and have done exam marking in the past. 

No fancy lorry for me but I don't mind!


----------



## AngieandBen (1 November 2011)

I'm nearly 50 
Married very very young, had three kids very very young!  husband and I both had two jobs to save up and buy a house;  I'm very lucky that he is very good at diy;  Always bought houses to do up and sell for a good profit;  That is where we made our money 

Never had horses until I was 40 and we were able to buy somewhere with land;  Have two native elderly ponies and I have the odd livery/holiday cover; I'm now retired but OH still has a very good paid job, although he works away from home a lot of the time, so not all a bed of roses.

We are by no means well off; Not had a holiday for four years, my lorry is over 20 years old like my pony , but I wouldn't swap either of them for the world.!


----------



## traceyann (1 November 2011)

Im the wrong side of forty have four horses but have my own land and stables  partner pays for them but he works away alot for them. Havent got horse box havent got a school and havent got the money for either like most people here i watch every penny.


----------



## tinap (1 November 2011)

I'm 34.

Only own daughter competition pony, can't afford anymore!! Me & hubbys run a plumbing business (he does the plumbing & I do the paperwork) but tbh business has been super slow for ages  I also do owt else to make some cash! Avon, make & sell travel bandages/tail guards/saddle covers, repair rugs/tack, make acrylic signs for side of horseboxes (when machine is working!!) . Daughter also rides a few other ponies in exchange for cheaper livery. It's a mega struggle & can honestly say I usually have about £3 left at the end of each week


----------



## blood_magik (1 November 2011)

daddy... 


simples 

seriously? I'm very lucky that my dad is horsey too and can afford to buy my boy things that I can't, such as a nice new lorry to travel in.
my job sucks but it pays the house bills and jerrys insurance.
I'm extremely lucky because my parents bought my a nice car and a nice house, which is allowing me to save some money for ergencies

I'm 23 btw


----------



## Emilieu (1 November 2011)

I'm 30. I rent out my spare room, tutor and do exam marking to pay for my boy on DIY livery which means the majority of my actual wage is still mine. Not willing to sacrifice my social life so do not compete or travel at all in fact - transport is an impossible dream! Interesting thread op x


----------



## perfect11s (1 November 2011)

Me mid 40s  and always too much month left at the end of the money !!! anyway I think most of these people that seem to have wealth its inherited.  I have a friend every so often he tells me oh im going to aunty or uncle such and suchs funeral then ive got to clear and sell the house !!!!
this has happed 3 times and he has never had a morgage!!!!, 
so if some of our fellow horsey folk are morgage free and a resonable job a 50k lorry is no problem..... 
then there are bussiness owners that milk them until they go bancrupt ,then start again 
over and over  (crooks) 
then there is the other group the ones that live the high life on credit you see them about for a few years and then the just dissapear off the circuit 
then there are the real wealth creators come up with a great bussiness idea and make a fortune .... most of us sadly just chug along going without things to pay for what realy matters = our horses..


----------



## charleysummer (1 November 2011)

i know a lady who works her way through many old rich men ! 

i have a grotty old trailer and live in a bog standard house, have a lovely pony (who was the worlds worst pony when i bought her! took much blood and sweat to train her)- as far as im concerned I am very lucky to have this.

As for those people born with a silver spoon in their mouth... they are just stupidly lucky! for example the ten year old who has a string of ££££ horses and a huge lorry with her name down the side...


----------



## CarolineJ (1 November 2011)

I'm 36, run my own business from home and have my horse at home as well, so it works out pretty cheap.


----------



## jesterfaerie (1 November 2011)

I am 23 and work FT as a riding 'instructor' (unqualified) at a EC, my OH has recently gone self-employed so the house buying has had to go on hold for a few years, we are living back at home which it is helping free up a small amount of money. 

My two boys are at the moment, kept on separate yards. My oldie on a small DIY and my TB at my instructors on full. It has been a horrible few month for my bank balance but I am planning on moving them back home (thankfully we have land) which will help.

I hardly ever buy things for myself, if I do then they are from cheaper shops/ebay. Thankfully I have no shame and will happily buy from charity shops.

Maybe we are going about it all wrong and should forget the house, buy a nice lorry instead after all they do have nice living areas


----------



## Tonty Tont (1 November 2011)

I'm 15 

I only own Tont, and he lives out in a field we share with another woman, so is fairly cheap to keep. My mum pays for him, but I'm started to look for a job around doing my  GCSE's


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 November 2011)

gets it from the yard and my husband   and cat boarding


 been with hubby 27 years

 have 4  1/2 equines
1 dog
 3 cats
some fish  living kind 

 my own yard and livery buisness
 my own cat boarding buisness
 own beauty buisness tho dont do much these days 
2 crs 

 1 horsebox
 1 caravan
 phew   

 hubby has an amazing job pays very well


----------



## littlescallywag (1 November 2011)

34 , Work a cr*p bottom end job to bring in some extra pennies.
And rob peter to pay paul on a frequent basis. 
 never go out and generally walk around looking like a tramp, but I have 2 fantastic horses and they want for nothing . Oh and a trailer would be lovely but as I live in the LEZ, I can't afford a cheapy 4x4 as they are not exempt


----------



## Tilda (1 November 2011)

I'm 34 have a reasonably well paid job although I only work part time as lucky to have an OH with a well paid job.OH bought me my first horse for my 30th and now I just have my mare. We have an ok house in an ok area (I am desperate to move to a pretty village but just can't afford it. OH has an off roader as his hobby and it's road legal so I use that or my 12 year old freelander to tow my 20 odd year old tatty trailer! 

I have no money left at the end of the month after paying my share of the bills, Childcare and whatever else my son needs, and Matilda's livery, shoes, insurance etc but we have plenty of fresh air and are all healthy and happy


----------



## Zimzim (1 November 2011)

I'm 25, work full time, and I have 2 horses and a dog. Never had anything paid or bought for me, I have just worked hard to get it myself. Dont have any transport as of yet as cant afford it, but saving up to get a lil wagon sometime in the future. I just get lifts were possible or hack.

Me and the OH also have a mortgage to pay, and we basically dont go out, dont buy new clothes etc and just fund the hobbies we enjoy instead!!!


----------



## lcharles (1 November 2011)

I'm 24, work full time (5days), own two horses i compete every weekend, keep them on DIY livery and run a transit style lorry. Every month i still have money to see my mates in the week, go out on saturday nights and go shopping (includes rug buying addiction!) x If my horses werent my hobby i'd only waste my money on junk!


----------



## bumblelion (1 November 2011)

I'm 28 and have a 1yo daughter and two horses, kept at home. Financially we're very stable but that's down to my partner working very long hours all over country in architecture and engineering, however he's my toyboy at 25!! It's his own company too! He's got a lot if get up and go! I work part time for him from home and basically do everything at home and out the back! I'm the hands on type, my partners the pen pusher!!


----------



## Tr0uble (1 November 2011)

I'm 32. I have worked my way up through many low paid jobs and now earn a very good wage doing something I enjoy...I have taught myself to budget well so that I can save each month to put towards the more expensive things.


----------



## Toffee_monster (1 November 2011)

I am 29 and have my own business as an equestrian photographer, great in the summer not so in the winter so in winter i tend to scrimp and save to pay for my horse


----------



## Oberon (1 November 2011)

Early thirties. Full time, custody and forensics nurse. 

Hubby pays for the bills and home (as I am too scatty to be in control of an serious finances) and I pay for food, horses, car, clothes etc).

This year my father bought me a 4x4 and a IW401! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I was really embarrassed until he told me he'd given the same amount of money to each of my siblings over the years but I've never asked for anything - so it was my turn and he wanted me to enjoy it

I just paid him back by changing his surgical dressings yesterday while my mother looked on and heaved


----------



## wildcard (1 November 2011)

Im 24 and work in logistics ( not a great paid job by any means) so here comes second job as waitress i work 8 - 4.30 during the day then start again at 5ish till 11. I have 1 oldy neddy who's 25 now so dosent really do much and is a good doer and just taken the plunge couple of months ago to buy my new youngster que bank loan... I dont shop usually if you saw me alongside the gypsies id fit right in, minus the unclean part of course lol. I did have 4by4 and trailer but way to costly and was living on baked beans so have just downgraded to cheap car and small lorry it isnt pretty or new but it works. I live at home with mum and pay for everything myself both horses car etc no money help here and no dont get rent free i have to pay board. 
Im generally very tired and look like poo due to 5.30 starts at late night finishes But i wouldnt change a thing!! im so grateful for the things i have and i appreciate things so much more paying for them myself.. 

A rich life is a lonely one!!!


----------



## maree t (1 November 2011)

Hi, I am 45, live in a shack made of asbestos with no foundations no hot running water etc but........ it came with five acres , so OH works full time I work part time and the kids earn where they can. Five ponies and loads of other animals. Our rice box is 25 years old (ebay £400) and tow with a J reg toyota pickup.
We keep the wolf from the door and produce most of our own food (pigs , sheep etc) and veg plot.
We make the most of the pony club with rallies and comps etc and the kids do get out a lot and compete.
Once they fly the nest then we will downsize the ponies and I can take up driving more seriously which is my dream now.
We work darn hard 7 days a week but we love it. We live in a great area but the new house has been put on hold for the foreseeable future as our circs have changed dramticaly since we sold everything to buy this place.


----------



## Hippona (1 November 2011)

I'm 42

I've got 3 horses.

I'm on the game.

(sorry if thats advertising BTW)


----------



## luckyoldme (1 November 2011)

classicalfan said:



			I am old enough to know better and run a rehabiliation centre for horses.  Never have had any money.  Never likely too - have seen the sort of men you have to marry to drive around in 50k horse boxes!
		
Click to expand...

i award this answer the prize for best answer!!! i will use this phrase as appropriate for the rest of my life.


----------



## scarymare (1 November 2011)

Need to get back to work so haven't read thread.

1.  The lorries are rarely £50K (even the smart ones) 
2.  Would you really want to be coming out of one of those lorries doing 60cm and intro dressage?  Cos that's what happens up here.

I think its 'all the gear, no idea'.

Me..... Jealous... Hell yes!


----------



## benson21 (1 November 2011)

I am 39, (I can only say that for another week!!!) and I work as a receptionist.  We go without on a lot of things so we can have donovan. And i wouldnt change a thing. (except of course a 40th birthday looming very very quickly now!!)


----------



## maresmaid (1 November 2011)

Firstly you don't need a 50k lorry! - remember it is just a box with wheels on to transport your horse! My very ancient Diahatsu cost me £3000 ten years ago and is still pulling my trailer now & I have no intention of replacing it while it is still able to do it's job - I just swapped my 10 year old trailer for a new one because my new horse didn't fit in the old one - BUT if it had been the right size for her I would still be trundling round in it now and can well imagine it would last another 10 years!

I am 51, work part time self employed, OH can earn good money but work is intermittant right now so thankfully as we have always been cautious about making sure there are savings to fall back on we are coping quite well. We don't buy new cars / dont take many holidays / don't spend lots of money on new clothes etc and have never bought anything (apart from a house) which we couldn't pay cash for, so no credit card or car loans eating up money in the form of interest. My latest horse has been deliberately chosen for her ability to be "low maintenance" - a good dooer who could live out in the winter if needs be. I keep her on DIY livery right now, and she comes in overnight in the winter, but if times got really hard I know could swap her to grass livery & she'd cope very well.

It's all about planning your priorities and making the most of what you have, I do believe that if you want it badly enough you do find a way to make it happen. (Speaking personally - if I did have 50k to spare I still wouldn't spend it on a fancy "Look-At-Me" lorry cos it wouldn't make me ride any better!)


----------



## bensababy (1 November 2011)

Im 30, work 2 jobs. One day job and one evening job as a pole dancer.


----------



## blood_magik (1 November 2011)

scarymare - when we were looking for a lorry we got quotes ranging from £30k for a 3.5T up to £90-odd for a 7.5T
the majority that we considered were around the £60k mark for a new build


----------



## samsbilly (1 November 2011)

I am 23 with one horse and two dogs we own our house and horse kept on DIY livery. I work as a pharmacy tech in a community pharmacy which pays crap compared to hospital and hubby is in te forces. We have enough to get by each month but nOt a lot extra. The animals never go without though and I remind myself how lucky I am to have a job and my own house. With everything else going on in the world we are all fortunate to have our horses x


----------



## Cortez (1 November 2011)

I'm very recently 52 (there, I said it!), worked with horses professionally all my life since the age of 14. Now run own business with non-horsey partner, business involves horses sometimes (we do display and film work, amongst other things) so we have 3 horses (2 rescues; all cheap) and a 7.5 ton, 17 year old, 3-horse lorry which most definately did NOT cost 50K. Horses all have to earn their keep, so they pay for themselves.


----------



## Silent Knight (1 November 2011)

5horses2dogsandacat said:



			LOL!!  hmmm best i can do for drugs is paracetamol... im not sure theres alot of money to be made on the black market for that
		
Click to expand...

You could paint them blue and sell on as viagara.... 50k horsebox incoming!


----------



## 4x4 (1 November 2011)

Read the above posts, not going to incriminate myself re age/money BUT if so many people are struggling to pay to ride why can't my friend find someone for free riding on her son's horses twice a week for free???


----------



## Borderreiver (1 November 2011)

Interesting thread and lots of younger people on here. I think you are all doing well to have horses. I'm 57 and didn't get my first horse till I turned 30, though counted myself lucky to go to riding school as a child.

I started my own business and grew it from nothing and worked all hours to do so.

Yes I have my own land now, it's an ex council farm which has so far taken 20 years to do up. We lived with the open sky outside the bedroom door the first winter.
I'm lucky to have my Highland ponies, including two homebred, and Welsh cob Lady and they give me so much pleasure every day.

It's never worth wishing you were someone else or envying anyone in my humble opinion, as you never know what goes on in their lives that you don't see.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (1 November 2011)

I'm 26, completing my PhD without funding, and no horse yet 80( I live in a rented flat with my OH, and he's on a good wage with a global accountancy and finance firm. We're getting married summer 2013, and I hope that within a couple years of getting wed that we'll own a house & I'll own a neddy. Will keep buying lottery tickets just in case though! lol.


----------



## Gorgeous George (1 November 2011)

I'm 42 and work as I chartered Librarian f/t which I have been doing for the last 18 years (14 years in Essex and now in central London), my OH also works in london for the NHS. We are both reasonably well paid, mainly because we have been in our jobs for some time and worked our way up.

George is my first horse and I had to wait till I was 37 before I could afford one, he is kept on part livery, he's shod every 8 weeks and I have 1 lesson a month. I don't have any transport but I do get to comps as people at the yard are often kind enough to take me  or there is a venue I can hack to.

We don't have children and after paying mortgage, bills and George's keep there isn't a lot left. Neither of us are interested in fashion so only buy new clothes if we have to (hate shopping ), we don't go out very much but OH is a good cook and loves cooking so we often have friends round for cheaper socialising! We have 1 car and it is 7 years old now and will have to keep going for some years yet!

I just try to be grateful for what I have as I am so lucky  George truely is my dream come true, I have a lovely OH, house and a job.


----------



## scarymare (1 November 2011)

blood_magik said:



			scarymare - when we were looking for a lorry we got quotes ranging from £30k for a 3.5T up to £90-odd for a 7.5T
the majority that we considered were around the £60k mark for a new build
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, I've seen some quite nice 7.5 tonners up at the 30K mark.  Not new builds though.  Gulp


----------



## Jadey (1 November 2011)

I'm 22 and part way through a masters degree. I have worked very hard all through uni, with 3 jobs and other peoples horses at one point to be able to afford my horse, my car, rent and my uni costs. My parents have only had to help out with unexpected BIG vets bills in the last 3 and half years. Everything I have I have earnt and this I'm very proud of. Lots of people I know are handed everything on a plate and don't appreciate what they have. I would love a 4x4 and trailer and to have the time to go out competing. One day this will happen and when it does I will have got myself there!


----------



## MarinaBay (1 November 2011)

I am 25 I work full time as a PA on a pretty rubbish wage for the job I have! I have a mare & foal... foal was planned in respect that I arranged the stallion/vet to do the deed however wasn't my long term plan for mare! My mare was lame, broodmare became an option and that is what happened - all my savings GONE! My mare is now sound... has been since the day she went to stud - typical! 
I pay for everything myself - my parents help out with unexpected vets bills etc. I hope I never have to part with either horse & will more then likely have to get a new job or another job in order to be able to afford to move out if I want to before I am 40! But i love my girls to pieces xx


----------



## Ally_F (1 November 2011)

I'm 26, and have a ex-pointer, who my parents bought for me when I was 16 - I took over payment for him when I moved out at 23. I've just managed to buy another pony thanks to saving like hell for a year, and blowing it on a pony instead of a wedding - opps.


----------



## Bustalot (1 November 2011)

I am 24 (25 soon... eek - quarter of a century ) I have my gelding who is now semi-retired. I worked two jobs to buy / keep him when I just 18. As i worked my way up in my main job at 20 i stopped working the two jobs. Had fun with my horse and still seeing my friends etc while still living at home. No transport to speak of. Unfortunately things didn't work out with my gelding and he is now semi-retired. I am now looking at getting another horse and will be keeping the two. I still live at home and pay minimal rent. The second horse is a big decision for me as it means I can not move out and live with OH until my loan I took out to buy my car is paid. It will leave me with minimul money a month, but it will work as long as i stick with the plan!

So i will afford the two horses by living at home, keeping them both on DIY livery, working full time, no transport - but instead will beg, borrow and steal lifts somewhere along the line to get out and about.


----------



## Echo24 (1 November 2011)

I'm 26, I don't have a horse but currently share one. I work for a charity and have just changed jobs and taken a big pay drop so struggling to keep my pony! I do some freelancing writing in my spare time to make a bit of extra money. I'm looking for something more permanent in marketing and communications which will be better paid then what I'm getting now. OH earns twice the amount I get but I fund everything for my pony.


----------



## Dubsie (1 November 2011)

Sometimes that new car/lorry/equpment might not be all it seems.  I think some folk have lost the ability to 'make do and mend'.  So many times I've been asked 'is that a new trailer?'  (It's not even new spec IW).  However OH, being a mechanic likes to keep it in tip top mechanical and shiny polished condition so it looks new.  In reality we paid about £800 less than the going rate as it was a little bit untidy when we got it and in need of a serious steam clean, but it polished up lovely as it had little wear and tear underneath. Even the car looks far newer than someone else's we parked next to at a show that was similar, ours was 5 years younger but they looked the other way round. it really bugs him at a show, he goes round saying 'I can't understand folk that spend £10s of K on a newish box then it looks like the Forest of Dean is growing on the roof'. Or he says 'look at that one, tyres half flat and they're towing two horses that cost best part of £20K..accident waiting to happen' Or the one next to us starts up and as the smoke belches out he comments 'nice to see they spend so much on their ponies but so little on looking after their transport'

He's on the lookout for something to do up as a lorry now. 

I've far LESS money having a daughter and 2 ponies than I ever did before  Luckily have owned own home for many years and upgraded over time so we keep them at home.  Don't drink, smoke, go out, go on holiday, but have almost repaid the mortgage (1 year to go), just got 20 years to save for retirement next - think will try the buy to let route.


----------



## JFTDWS (1 November 2011)

skint1 said:



			I have a large abyss where my bank balance used to be, occasionally I stare down there into the blackness and wonder why I ever thought I could afford this horsey malark...
		
Click to expand...

How peculiar - when I stare into that abyss, I'm staring into the redness of my balance, not the black 

I'm 24 and I work in scientific research at a university - not well paid and I don't plan on making a career of it...  I keep my 3 on a private yard (field plus couple of stables) as it's obviously a lot cheaper.  I run a 4x4 (15 year old Defender, currently costing me a small fortune to get through its MOT  ) and a trailer.  

I would also be interested to know how to make the easy money - lottery isn't helping so I guess drugs or bank it is?


----------



## Winklepoker (1 November 2011)

I am 25 and a purchasing manager on an alright salary (hampshire so pretty decent), Husband is a soldier on an above average salary - double mine!!  We have no mortgage as we live in Army accom, no real bills as such so have considerable disposable income.  We dont really have savings, I am ALWAYS in my o/d facility and have a credit card too!! We dont live carefully though and this will continue until I have a bun in the oven (putting that off for another few years yet).  We both have expensive hobbies and all our money goes on that - he plays golf 3-4 times a week   I have one horse on DIY we are currently in the market for a cheapy lorry after selling ours earlier this year!


----------



## Horses24-7 (1 November 2011)

28 and horses fully funded by my husband at the moment (there I said it!) 

Im on maternity leave at the moment so vie got no pennies coming in until after Xmas, but even then i couldn't afford them without the sponsorship from my husband!


----------



## Ibblebibble (1 November 2011)

perfect11s said:



			then there are bussiness owners that milk them until they go bancrupt ,then start again 
over and over  (crooks) 
then there is the other group the ones that live the high life on credit you see them about for a few years and then the just dissapear off the circuit 
then there are the real wealth creators come up with a great bussiness idea and make a fortune .... most of us sadly just chug along going without things to pay for what realy matters = our horses..
		
Click to expand...

so very true there's one of the first variety not far from here, own land, stables and lorry but has had 3 bankrupted ltd companies 

I'm heading for 41, when i first got my horses and daughters first pony we were doing quite well, OH had own business blah blah, stupidly a lot of stuff was also on credit Business went tits, OH went bankrupt and we lost everything except the horses. It was a struggle but our lovely farmer helped by letting us have free hay for a while and only charging me half rent for the 2 ponies. We still live in a rented house, i have an old 4x4 and we don't have a trailer and things are always a bit tight at the end of the month, but i'm more content now than i was 6 years ago, i've learnt to appreciate what i have and learnt that money isn't the key to happiness. We have nothing on credit and only buy what we need rather than what we want.


----------



## Fairytale (1 November 2011)

Its not the horse box that counts its what comes out of it!  And I have the loveliest and bestest horses in the whole wide world   and I wouldn't swap them for any horsebox thanks 

Taken nearly 60 years to get them though!!!  Full time work and carer for very elderly parent!!!!

Fairy


----------



## EnduroRider (1 November 2011)

I'm 29.

I have three horses to look after but only own (and pay for) one of them, the other two are paid for by their owners so cost me nothing but my time.

I work full time in the financial sector and am lucky that we get London salaries for working in South Bucks. I would not travel in to the city to work as I would not have the time for my horses (kept on DIY).

I earn enough that I can get by comfortably and can afford things for my horse, however I do not spend much on myself, I rarely buy clothes, get my hair cut, go out for an evening etc. 

I also have a significant amount of debt that I am not able to make any significant in roads in to. If I were to get rid of my horse I would be able to improve my financial situation rather quickly, however I wold be miserable without her and no doubt just find something else to spend the money on!


----------



## abercrombie&titch (1 November 2011)

My age fluctuates.... sometimes I feel like a right old bag, sometimes like a spring chicken  Depends if I keep pony between me and the ground!!!

Ours are at home (big, small & baby) which is why we can afford them, but still working on horsebox.... currently trundle round  in trailer which grows green moss on the sides for ponies to nibble (saves hay!)

Sadly, folks imagine wealth to come in multiples of the drive length I find....!!


----------



## Syrah (1 November 2011)

I'm 40, own 1 horse, no transport yet as there's no point at the moment.  That'll change hopefully sometime next year where I'll go for a 2nd hand trailer.

I'm in an ok paid job, OH is a driving instructor and earning not alot at the moment.  So I'm the family bank with 2 children, 1 dog, 2 cats and the hubby on top of the horse.  There's room for us to tighten the belt more if need be, horse is on full livery so could always move to diy.

I've worked hard to get to where I am, had a few blips the worst one being a few years ago where I was pregnant and unceremoniously made redundant so I had to sell my horse at the time   to save the roof over our heads (1 daughter and 1 on the way).

I tend not to think about what others have, just enjoy what I've got


----------



## midi (1 November 2011)

lol omg this thread makes me feel like a right failure of life, 
20 going on 21 and still not been able to get any sort of job other than voluenteer work or temp, slightly jealous of those in their early 20s and already sound utterly sorted.
Be a long time before I can afford a horse sadly


----------



## shadowboy (1 November 2011)

I am 27. I am a college teacher (A levels only) and I have a partner who works for the Environment Agency so we have decent wages but because we both have to travel an hour to our respective jobs a lot is spent on fuel. So I have to instruct (classical dressage) on evenings/holidays/weekends and clip (horses) in winter to add a bit of cash. We are never going to be rich but we get by. We have a mortgage and two large dogs which costs us, so the horses we own are of the 'cheaper kind' -unshod/hardy etc.


----------



## Captain Bridget (1 November 2011)

I'm 21, I don't have a horse, I don't have a job. I live in a rented flat with my OH who is studying for a PhD with funding thankfully and my cousin who has a student loan. I'm just about surviving on money from my previous job but barely. I seriously need a job now, I've applied for so many, only had 1 get back to me and it seemed bogus tbh! I don't like sitting at home not doing anything. 

I previously lived at home paying rent, worked a badly paying job at a stud/livery yard and kept up payments for a share horse. Then I got a slightly better paid job who decided they would give me hardly any hours and rode for free. 

Currently I'm thinking I wish I was still at home! But my mother told me I had to get on with my own life so this is me trying. The horse is a long way off. Hopefully once the OH has his PhD he'll be able to get a well paying job as he'll technically be an 'expert' in his field! -fingers crossed- Then maybe things will be a bit better.


----------



## abitodd (1 November 2011)

poppymoo said:



			I'm 42

I've got 3 horses.

I'm on the game.

(sorry if thats advertising BTW)
		
Click to expand...

.........I think!
Good idea though. I have considered pole dancing,but there's not much demand for it on Exmoor.

I am 46 and a musician. I can earn between £30 and £150 an hour if I can find/generate the work. Hoping to have a hit record one day(about as much chance as a lottery win,but more fulfilling than buying lottery tickets.)
I inherited half a house when my Mum died. I bought an expensive horse and a cheapish horse. They cost very little to keep because we rent a place with land and they live out,unshod.
I no longer have 'funds' so have to work hard for this lifestyle. I can no longer afford to buy clothes(even at charity shops),have my hair cut,go out,make unnecessary journeys..........but I am very happy.


----------



## Shadow-01 (1 November 2011)

I'm 28 and have 1 gelding.

I work in finance and earn a fairly decent wage.  OH is self employed.  We are fortunate enough to rent our home from one of OH's family members (long term arrangement) and our rent is cheap

I've gone without transport for a couple of years and hacked to shows as they're all close by, but recently bought a trailer and 4x4.  (4x4 nothing fancy, an old Shogun which has been nicknamed 'The Beast'!

Other than that, I go without foreign holidays, luckily OH isn't too keen on traveling!  I love fashion, but have to be strict on what I buy and save for things I want.

Oh and no kids!!!  (don't plan on having any either!)


----------



## fatpiggy (1 November 2011)

Ok, I don't have many months change out of 47 and work in university admin - after 25 years I just about earn the national average wage I think.  I have a mortgage in a not very brilliant area, second hand car. Just me and the cat so only one income stream but at least no kids to drain it!  I was in my 30s before I got my horse so for all those of you who are still dreaming about it, it can happen.  My biggest expenses are petrol (£250+ per month) as I drive over 60 miles a day visiting horse twice to and from work and the yard is half an hour from home (another 50 minutes to work) and my horse's drugs - £500 per month. The old biddy is retired so she doesn't even earn her keep!!!  I've lived on £10 - £15 per week for over a decade so I'm used to it now, only had a weeks holiday since I bought her in 1995 and all my clothes and shoes, apart from undies come from charity shops, but I'm used to that too as I grew up in hand me downs. Meals out, takeaways,  a social life are complete unknowns for me.  I do have quite a few other hobbies but have to make sure they cost peanuts.  When she is gone I'll have so much spare cash I won't know what to do with it - you really do get used to going with just about everything.


----------



## FriendlyCob (1 November 2011)

Hey

Have to be honest, I read this post and it brough a tear to my eye- sniff sniff..... it seems non of us would be without our horses no matter what it takes.

I'm 30- that happened this year, let be honest had a bit of break down about it.... have lovely black show cob who's worth more than I could start to say, i don't earn enough to buy my own place- gotta luv the rents! and would never sell my boy to do it when he'd given me so much.

But if anyone hear's of a rich guy that after a bird before the assets go south, feel free to pm me!  ah there I go with the dreaming again x


----------



## wispagold (1 November 2011)

Interesting thread, seeing what everyone else does. 

I am 24, I work as a ruminant nutritionist for a big ruminant feed company. My job is very interesting with lots of opportunities. I have 1 horse that I event when I can afford it and can find someone to take me, currently on full livery and costing me a fortune. I live with my OH who is a design manager on a decent wage. We have a house (plus mortgage) and 3 cars. Neither of us have a credit card as they are scary. We don't spend much money on ourselves and are both very sensible with money. I just about scrape even at the end of the month. Spent all my savings on house deposit. 

One day I hope we will be able to buy some land so that I can have the horses at home. Would love a 3.5t lorry as I can't seem to find the time do have lessons for towing.


----------



## minkymoo (1 November 2011)

I'm 35 and work for a Training Company. I got made redundant this year and that paid for the baby horse and my livery for both for 6 months.

I earn a good wage and work really hard to continue to afford both. My OH is excellent at saving so that helps me save better too.


----------



## velv (1 November 2011)

Im 24 and am in my final year at medical school. I had some amazing grandparents who brought me my first pony who I still have. I bred from her last year from inheritance from my grandad so have a 6 month old gelding and Ive now inherited my Grans two ex race horses, and 5 month old filly. 

I owe everything I have to them and now hopefully with a doctors wage in the future will be able to do the same for my grandchildren.


----------



## alsxx (1 November 2011)

I'm 27 and married with a mortgage. We live in Kent and I work in London in HR on the internal resourcing side. The commute is rubbish but it pays the bills and I earn enough to keep my horses. Saying that, we got our mortgage when I was still 22, we split everything 50:50 and always have, so I have had to go without in other areas to afford the horses, as I haven't always earned what I get now (which isn't a huge amount to be fair!!!). I rent a private little yard for very little, but that means I have no flashy facilities so am limited to riding at weekends only in winter, and I do them myself around working and commuting!!

I paid for my trailer test with money left to me by my nan, and then my dad bought me a 2k car to tow with (so nout flashy!!), and I am planning to buy myself a trailer this winter which will be a 500/600 pounds max old rice trailer or similar as that's all I can afford. I also work as an artist on the side which is a hobby for me, but does earn me a few more pennies that goes towards my horses too.


----------



## JVB (1 November 2011)

I have found this to be the best thread I've read on here in ages. So admirable what people do/ go without to make it happen.

Well I'm 31, in well paid job in Sales which is OK but I'm not hugely motivated by it. I've got two horses on cheap DIY, compete one when I can afford it and do have a lorry old M reg but in good nick.

We live in nice detached house, not huge mortgage as OH had lump sum from his Dad as deposit, I just about afford cheap holidays.

I struggle as OH earns about the same as me but has FAR less outgoings, I'm still paying off student loan and obviously the horses cost loads but we pay equally for house stuff.

I've found this thread interesting in that I really should be happier with what I have. I've always been the sort to want more and never be satisfied but after reading this I'm going to make a determined effort to be happier and appreciate what I've got.

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## jendie (1 November 2011)

I'm like most of you and struggle to keep out of debt. But I often wonder HOW people pay for those luxurious horse boxes that pack into equestrian centres every weekend!! I mean, who are they? Nobody I know has much in the way of spare cash these days so where does all this very obvious wealth come from?


----------



## maggie123 (1 November 2011)

I've just turned 24 and I work in conferences in central London. I earn an average UK wage, although pretty low for London. I rent a small flat with two friends in SW London. My car is 13 years old but still going (just) and my mare is on grass livery out in Surrey. I do eat out / go out with friends quite a bit (albeit with discount vouchers!) and I'm lucky that my parents have a cottage in Scotland I can use for holidays. I think it'll be a while until I can have a foreign holiday and the idea of affording a mortgage seems a long way off. My parents are great and pay for my horse and car insurance, and my mum will sometimes take me shopping for clothes (normally when she notices holes in my shoes!). 

Sometimes I get jealous of other people who seem to have loads of money or my friends who live at home rent free and dont own horses so they can afford nice cloths/ holidays / cars  but then I look at other people my age who can't get a job and I feel pretty lucky.

Im a bit in awe of the people not much older than me on here with houses / kids / multiple cars and horses own land etc although I guess its a lot cheaper to live in other parts of the country. I could cry when I look on rightmove and see I could buy a three bed house with land in yorkshire for a lot less than a one room studio in London.


----------



## Janah (1 November 2011)

I am the wrong side of sixty.  I have a Pet shop/ feed store.  This is how I pay for my boy, two labs and chickens.

Even so it is not easy in the current economic climate.

If things get much worse something will have to give.

Jane


----------



## ABC (1 November 2011)

I really admire some of you guys  


I've been really really lucky, probably too lucky. 

I'm 19, but still at college. I work and get paid a good wage luckily. My grandparents bought me and my siblings a lovely house, which we rent out and I use the money from that to pay for my horse. 

I had four horses once (all were bought cheap) and luckily they turned into superstars (slight exaggeration). I sold three of them this year to lovely homes, and earned myself some cash by doing so. I rented 3 acres, fenced it all off and bought myself a mobile field shelter with the cash for my lad. I'm know looking for a companion. 

I'm so lucky  but it's a shame it takes a post like this to make me realise xx


----------



## Merry Crisis (1 November 2011)

I am extremely young and sleep with very rich men.


----------



## paddy555 (1 November 2011)

jendie said:



			I'm like most of you and struggle to keep out of debt. But I often wonder HOW people pay for those luxurious horse boxes that pack into equestrian centres every weekend!! I mean, who are they? Nobody I know has much in the way of spare cash these days so where does all this very obvious wealth come from?
		
Click to expand...


I would suggest that some, along with some cars and various other things, are owned by banks and a lot of other items owned by credit card companies  whose customers are maxed out on their cards and overdrafts. Some others will be owned by limited companies where the directors have put them through the companies books. 

So the question when you see a flashy vehicle etc is probably "who actually owns it" ? 
You would be suprised at just how much some people owe.


----------



## ischa (1 November 2011)

I'm 26 and have 3 horses 
I currently work as a part time bar maid and have my own business 
Doing tack partys 
My husbands works 5am till 6.30 
5-6 days aweek 
He owns half of my horses so helps pay to keep them in hay etc and I have them on grazing land which is council land and I pay 120 every 3 months each horse
We don't have a big lorry , 
But have our range rover and a friend with a trailer if I wanted to use it , but I hardly compete I just enjoy being around horses which makes me fill complete 
The only shows I do are local and I can walk to .
We are buying our house and have 2 children 
If it wasnt for my husband working long hours without stopping for lunch 
Or my little buisness and part time job we would not be able YO afford what we got 
We also save money by shopping in aldi for weekly shopping etc


----------



## MrsHutt (1 November 2011)

I agree, what an interesting thread!

I am 52 (although I think I am 22!!  )

I rode a little when I was a child but came back to it in my 40s.  I got my first (loan) horse when I was 50 and then bought my first one (Hugo) nearly a year ago!  I suppose this means that by now we are a bit more financially secure.  OH and I are both teachers, we have two sons (one 21 and left home, one 16 and doing AS levels).  We share household bills/car/school fees etc 50:50 and I pay for H.  He is an economy horse, though!  Lives out on working livery, so doesn't cost a lot per month.  We have had a couple of inheritances which have cleared a lot of the mortgage, which helps a lot.

I do appreciate how lucky we are.  But I also remember that through the years we have worked hard (at one point we were working 3 jobs each and I did my degree whilst working and bringing up the boys).  My eldest son is about to move into a new flat (funded by us ) and was talking about the furniture etc that they want and we told him that for the first year of our home-ownership we had a bed, a fridge, a tv and two deckchairs!   (not necessarily in order of preference!)


----------



## flower08 (1 November 2011)

great thread!

im in my late 30's, up until 6 months ago i lived with my ex, we owned our own company that paid's well, (he still owns it) then after 10 years and one 8 yr old daughter later we decided to split up, i own one horse who up until this point was at a fab top class yard which was owned by my trainer, i was trained twice a week (showjumping) and competed often, now..... a different story lol, i sold my trailer and moved my horse to a farm 2 mins from my house, i dont have lessons now or compete, but im greatful that iv still got her! thankfully my ex and i are still very good friends and he helps me out money wise, at the moment im trying to get back to work which is hard when you've been out of it for 10 years! lol 

oh, i have so far managed to keep my 4x4 too!


----------



## somethingorother (1 November 2011)

poppymoo said:



			I'm 42

I've got 3 horses.

I'm on the game.

(sorry if thats advertising BTW)
		
Click to expand...

LOL!

Hey, if it pays for 3 horses i might give it a go!

I'm 23, just moved into a rented house with OH, he has a pretty decent job (despite dropping out of college and barely passing any exams) for our age. I have an absolutely rubbish one but it's all i could get despite a life of hard work (academic and actual work alongside), good grades and experience. 

I did a degree in forensic psychology hoping for a job in a prison, haha fat chance of that! Would be lucky to even get an admin role in probation at the moment. I do photography part time around my full time job to make some extra pennies, but we  are struggling big time, despite some help from family to get set up in the house. 

Think i need to go for the 'marry a rich old guy, bide my time and then run off with his money back to OH' plan. Hopefully though OH will continue to be super good at his job in logistics and can get rich and buy me a pony one day.

I am just taking on a share at £17 a week, and to be honest that's going to be really difficult and i will have to go without things like a winter coat but i was getting depressed with no horses in my life.


----------



## MochaDun (1 November 2011)

I'm 48, was only able to restart riding lessons at age 39 (having previously ridden from age 8 to 15) after selling a flat that had rocketed in value over 7 years and then thought why don't I try and get my own horse as this may be the one and only chance I have so I did 7 years ago.  I had a decent job, decent salary and then 2 and a half years ago was made redundant.  I'm still managing to keep my pony, on half the income I used to earn but lots has had to be abandoned -any thought of holidays, clothes now come from supermarket but very nice they are too , riding lessons out the window also and just grateful that when I was looking for a horse I knew I wanted a native type as always thought worse case scenario he can winter out without a stable and can live off fresh air - he's the epitome of the good doer.  We've been at same DIY yard for those 7 years and it's very reasonable if not cheap.  I don't know what next year will bring, could be my toughest year yet financially but will tackle that problem should it arise.  There's lots that will/can go or be sold but the horse won't


----------



## Spring Feather (1 November 2011)

My horses are business assets so fundamentally _they_ pay _me_ to keep them


----------



## foal (1 November 2011)

I think some horsey folk still live with the credit cards, and just getting deeper in the poo!!!! i know a few folk that just live day by day and when they get paid from their job it goes on there credit cards bill only for the credit card to be hammered again for them to live for another month, it's one big black hole and a hamster wheel. Am not fazzed anymore by the nice horse boxes and riders wearing good named clothing, as it's prob on the tick.


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (1 November 2011)

I'm 31, have 2 ponies, one is mine, one is on loan for my little girl. 

I'm a freelance riding instructor, worked bloody hard for a long time in riding schools to build up a good reputation locally. Then took a year off to have a baby. Finally took the plunge and went freelance this summer and have not looked back. After living on riding school wages for 5 years, freelance money feels like a fortune 

My ponies are cheap as chips to keep as they live on air, are un-shod, and I rent an acre behind my parent's house for them. (My parent's allow me to use their driveway to tack up/groom etc but of course don't help out finacially as I'm far too old!) My daughter's father (my on/off/god knows DP) has a good job which helps with the household bills. I've just blown the budget and bought a £700 bahill trailer so I can get out and about. I find it hard to envy people with 50k horseboxes TBH, I'm so happy with my much longed for trailer, my two chunky ponies, a job I love and a horse-mad toddler - what more could anyone want?!


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (1 November 2011)

Likewise Poppymoo lol!!

I am speechless as to how much love people have for their animals. You hear so many dreadful cruelty related stories but its refreshing that there are hard working people who will give up almost any luxuries for themselves for their horses. I think a lot of people think we are mad but unless you are devoted to your horse its hard to understand. 

I'm 24 I have 5 horses, 2 out on loan and 3 at home. I am too fortunate, I live on a farm, with my own stables and paddocks. I admit my dad being a farmer gives me my hay and even my bf who is also a farmer now brings me haylage other than that I fund my horses. I have bought a horse lorry over the summer too, she is old, f reg, but really is fantastic. 

I have worked very hard over the years I left school at 15 worked full time sometimes 3 jobs and now I'm at uni doing physiotherapy so I can get myself a career where I feel I'm doing something good. 

I do live at home rent free, that helps no end, but without sounding spoilt or bratty, my parents both drive new range rovers and they spend 10k+ on an annual holiday... I think they can afford to have me at home! However I would never expect them to put hand in pocket for the horses. 

Xx


----------



## horsesatemymoney (2 November 2011)

great thread  I'm 27, 2 horses, rented house, car, pay for them by gaining a scholarship for a PhD (before anybody says it's uni loans being used wrong, it's a wage for teaching students and also researching my topic) skint, much!


----------



## horseymummy (2 November 2011)

I,m 39  and broke and up until 5 years ago was super jealous of anyone with money. I was then diagnosed with cancer and for the first time in my life realised what the important things in life are. I have 2 fab children, 3 super ponies, a job I love (although not the highest waged) my lovely cats, a reasonably good hubby (he's not great with the mucking out) and something that I always took for granted until it was nearly taken away - my life. Every day to me is a great day , ok I still moan but nothing is ever that bad. I don't waste time thinking about money any more as long as the animals and kids are fed and warm I'm not bothered - its not like I am every going to win the lottery I've have had my share of good luck.


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (2 November 2011)

horseymummy said:



			I,m 39  and broke and up until 5 years ago was super jealous of anyone with money. I was then diagnosed with cancer and for the first time in my life realised what the important things in life are. I have 2 fab children, 3 super ponies, a job I love (although not the highest waged) my lovely cats, a reasonably good hubby (he's not great with the mucking out) and something that I always took for granted until it was nearly taken away - my life. Every day to me is a great day , ok I still moan but nothing is ever that bad. I don't waste time thinking about money any more as long as the animals and kids are fed and warm I'm not bothered - its not like I am every going to win the lottery I've have had my share of good luck.

Click to expand...

That is such a brilliant attitude, I think a lot of people need to take a leaf out of your book! I really hope your all better; you sound like one of the people who really does fully deserve to win the lottery. 

xxxx


----------



## Madam Min (2 November 2011)

Each time I go out competing, with my own horses and my own wagon and instead of spectating I'm actually on the other side of the fence so to speak competing, I still have to pinch myself cos when I was a kid I would have done anything for what I am so lucky to have now!


----------



## Molasses (2 November 2011)

31 and work hard
I spent 20 years riding and competing other peoples horses. It's only in the few years i have the where-with-all to afford my own. I used to take a buses, trains, cycle whatever just to get to ride.  Now i'm living my longed for dream, transport of my own, dog of my own, horse of my own and I have to say.......it really was a dream worth dreaming


----------



## TheBayMonkey (2 November 2011)

I'm 16 and I pay for livery and bedding, mum pays for feed, which is about a bag every 3-4 months.
Feet trims is paid for usually by me but sometimes if mum's on the yard she'll insist that she pays for it (which makes me feel really bad! :/). I work weekends in Argos but over the summer I worked in a café for minimum wage. I rarely go out or buy myself things.


----------



## Echo Bravo (2 November 2011)

A 50k horsebox, wouldn't be able to get it over my driveway and what a waste of money, think of the feed,hay,straw/shavings that the money would buy you! And what a lovely down to earth bunch of people on here. I'm rapidly reaching 63 and have kept horses for over 40 years, our saving grace was being able to buy our own land, but don't have a trailer anymore as just a happy hacker now, but we have scrimped and saved for the horses, can remember putting the money in several jamjars for differant bills.


----------



## Sandylou (4 November 2011)

I'm 31, married, no kids yet. I work a fair paid full time job as a service dept manager to run my car, keep my nag and pay my half of a mortgage & living costs. I go without new clothes 4 as long as i can, have my hair done about 3 times a year and only go out with friends about once or twice a month to enable me to afford the horse. Horse (6 year old cob x gelding) has everything he needs & when it cones to tack, rugs, feed and farrier he gets the creme de la creme! OH earns well & has just started his own business of which I own 10%...I never thought I'd be a director of anything but here I am 
As others have said, on paper we're quite wealthy but in reality things do get tight at the end of the month.
I'm more than happy and extremely grateful for all I have. I will do anything to keep my horse and always will no matter what life throws at us....he's my sanity, my pride & joy, my best friend....you get the picture


----------



## Archina (4 November 2011)

I am very lucky. I am 24 and my mum bought me my first couple horses and i worked them and sold them on for a profit. I got to keep that money and use it to either buy more projects or breed my own, though over the years i now have 9 and dont plan to sell any of them!  I also look after my mums 2 horses as she is terminally ill, so that tally's my numbers up to 11!  I work full time but my hours are felxible, i also have my own business and take in a few liveries to cover costs. Ive got about 18 acres, 7 stables and an outdoor school so costs are kept down to a minimum. We have rubber matting so i only use a small amount of shavings on there bed each night (4 living in this winter) haylage (we have a deal with the farmer who supplies it  ) and feed. I ve currently got a £600 vet bill but i am lucky as i have good relations with my vet clinic and they allow me to pay it off monthly instead on one lump sum.  
Most of mine are barefoot which saves costs when its time to get the farrier out. I never really buy anything for myself and dont go out much but that doesnt really bother me.


----------



## Hippona (4 November 2011)

Ok...I'll fess up.

I'm not on the game

I am 42 though and I have 3 horses. Ok- technically one is OH's but I seem to be always on the end of the pitchfork.

I'm a nurse practitioner- decent wage but only after many years of post qualification study. Hard when the kids were little. OH is a supervisor at an NHS hospital. Not massive wages but OK.

We have 3 horses- rent some grazing and stables just along from our house which actually works out cheaper than livery. I have an 11 year old Disco TD5 - and an old trailer- make/model unknown

We don't have foreign holidays- we have a nice house which we bought before the prices sky-rocketed for which I thank my lucky stars otherwise we probably wouldn't be able to buy it now- or have the horses. I have no social life but can be seen quite often at the open end of a bottle of red.


----------



## LaurenBay (4 November 2011)

I'm 21, I work full time as a Government account executive sales assistant.

I bought my own Horse and my car. I live with my parents but do pay rent. I have enough money to go with my friends at the weekends.

I won't have a credit card as I think they are dangerous  so everything is paid form my wages.

I manage because I am careful with money. I don't buy things I don't need and will always look for the best bargain. My car is 10 years old now so not as nice as my other mates cars but ohwell


----------



## nala1 (4 November 2011)

I'm 34 and a teacher, still don't have alot of money though!


----------

